
Rent control or how to tame exploding rents - pheymann
https://paulheymann.de/economics/rent-control
======
aurizon
It is easy, get rid of laws that keep other people out of your area. All those
houses in San Francisco that are worth $1 million or more, would only be worth
$50,000 in Iowa. So let people build small, close and tight, and they will
solve this man created problem. Created by all those pigs in $1 million houses
who fear them turning into $50,000 houses. Well, get this, houses and rents
are so high in SF that it has already begun it's decline as people simply
refuse to work there to pay 75% of their wages for a tar paper shack. This
worker and IPO mobility will soon become a rush, I mean a bigger rush...

